# husqvarna with Berco snow blower plugged



## Steve Sowle (Jan 28, 2018)

Does anyone have a way to prevent a plugged blower when in wet snow? Can the blower be sprayed or treated with something that is non-sticking to the blower?:sad2:
Thanks!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

There ARE sprays but none will last all that long, Best bet would to do a impeller mod, Basically adding rubber wipers to the impeller and it stops clogging, Do a search on impeller mod on youtube and they will show you how to add it and what to use to make the wipers, They also sell kits on ebay for it also.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Manually rub snowboard wax on everything you don't want snow to stick. It lasts a long time. 
Sprays last 10 minutes if that, garbage and waist of time and money.
Next best thing is to line the shoot/housing worth plastic ect 




Sent from my Shed!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Steve

Impeller kit is the way to go. It's more work than a spray or wax but once you do it, it's done and the results are never disappointing.

https://www.google.com/search?q=you...9i57j69i64.11893j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

wet snow is wet snow,it will plug up anything when a machine is pushed to hard and fast though it. main reason i have blowers and blades on lawn tractors.
if a blower plugs up switch to a machine with a blade


----------

